# Golf drivers - biggest knobs on road?



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone noticed how Golf drivers seem to have 'small dick syndrome' ?

Increasingly, when I see some jackass in my rear view - 8/10 times, guess what - _it's a Golf_ :roll:

Pity, coz its a nice enough looking motor - just driven by dickheads.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Can I just say I have 2 TTs AND A GOLF GTI anniversary  
Just off up stairs to check for small dick syndrome


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes i have noticed.

**Disclaimer - this was NOT me**

A while ago a friend of mine was driving on the motorway and was fast approaching a MK5 golf. He sat behind this guy for about a minute or so. The guy in the golf was looking in his rear view mirror so there's no doubt that he'd seen my friend in the car behind. So my friend decides to undertake this golf... only to be cut up! He indicates and moves out to the outside lane where he is cut up again! He tries to undertake once more only to be blocked. What a dick this bloke was. When he finally times it right and manages to overtake this golf driver he pulls in in front of him and a passenger in my friends car accidentally looses a handful of 1 and 2 pence pieces out of the window. I bet the golf driver won't be doing that again :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine is a mk4 so am I ok then


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i find its audi a4 drivers usually in 1.9's


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just off up stairs to check for small dick syndrome


Are you still upstairs looking for it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just off up stairs to check for small dick syndrome
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

is that the same as what Tranni Van men suffer from?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a Golf,

I have never suffered small dick syndrome! 

I have driven like a complete twat and wanker while in it though


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good to know they do that there as well most golf drivers are kids. kids+golf/jetta=dickhead. Most of the time some are nice.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm stuck with a contradiction here.

Have I got the 'biggest knob on the road'?, (as per the thread title), or do I suffer from 'small dick syndrome'?, (as per the first post). :?

Or do I start with a small dick and then get the biggest knob on the road when I'm driving my Golf? :?

Good God man, I'm suffering here not knowing what category my knob falls in to! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> Good God man, I'm suffering here not knowing what category my knob falls in to! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Unused I think is the general consensus :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck you. No really, fuck you. Go fuck yourself ya fucking piece of shit. How very fucking dare you make fun of my sexual drought. Bang out of fucking order.

You've got a good point though mate! :?

:lol:


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes. And drivers that cut into the traffic from the wrong lane because they can't be bothered to queue up for 30 seconds like everyone else - usually a golf round my way. I find passats are just as bad. It's usually the TDi.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

When i had my passat i used to queue!

Now i have a TT i dont! Much easier to zip about in this little baby!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just off up stairs to check for small dick syndrome
> ...


Found it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


That will be a first, last time it was used was when the mid-wife lifted you out of the bath :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

trev said:


> That will be a first, last time it was used was when the mid-wife lifted you out of the bath :wink:


Wouldnt that make it a second?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > That will be a first, last time it was used was when the mid-wife lifted you out of the bath :wink:
> ...


True


----------

